# Explosive Honey



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I have found these articles. Some are over the top.

http://articles.cnn.com/2010-01-05/...curity-administration-agents-bag?_s=PM:TRAVEL

http://www.naturalnews.com/027905_TSA_airport_security.html

http://current.com/community/918723...after-jars-of-honey-flagged-as-explosives.htm


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like those TSA agents were out to get something for nothing.Really?!? Nausea from honey? I hope they were fired. -james


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My question was really is there anything in Honey that sets off the sensors? I have set off the sensors several times but, thought that it was because I had been at Home Depot earlier in the day.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

As for your question...None that I know of.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I was never able to get extracted on a plane. Always denied. They have allowed me to carry on comb honey, so that's what I take with me now.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> I was never able to get extracted on a plane. Always denied.


Was it because of the ounce's or the sensors got set off? If you stay under 3 ounces you should be able to carry them on just like tooth paste. I guess I should have put a label on them. Not sure how many you can carry on.

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=page84


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

Probably the TSA agent had a taste for raspberry honey and the jar is on his table now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

Am not positive, but..... It is most likely the "apparent" density as detected by the imaging. I have never tried carrying it on but I frequently pack a jar or two
into a suitcase. Every time I do, I find a note inside the bag at my destination indicating that the bag was opened and inspected by hand.
My guess it that the density matches some type of gel explosive material.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

It was seized because of ounce rule. 12 oz comb honey wasn't...I guess they figure no one could imitate comb honey.

I've been to many talks where the folks would give me a jar of honey. Really did want that buckwheat honey from Michigan! I give it away now to hotel staff now 'cause I can't get it home and I never check bags.

Fuzzy, did they let the honey through in checked baggage?


----------



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

My understanding is the "swipe test" produces a lot of false positives. It is looking for many chemical indicators. If it gets a profile close to a known explosive or dangerous substance (strong oxidizers for example) it flags the item and tells the staff it's best guess of what it might be. I think once they get a "positive" the agents mostly feel their hands are tied even when it is obviously in error.

5 years ago I was trying to bring a black locust adze handle to a good friend out west. The machine said it was plastic explosive.....I was able to talk my way through with it. That is the joy of a small airport like Burlington, still a little bit human at least back then.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

And if you are flying to EAS, you have to check your honey or have it shipped.... I put it in ziplock bags and labelled each bag. Had no problems and even had enough time for it to settle and enter it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

Michael,

They have always left the honey in checked baggage go through. But I don't think that it is coincidence that the bag containing
jars of honey is always the one that gets checked. It has happened multiple times.

I don't care, that's what I'm paying them for.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: TSA and Honey*



windfall said:


> That is the joy of a small airport like Burlington, still a little bit human at least back then.


Hmmm...Last year I was flying out of Burlington to some bee meeting somewhere. Had to stand in the glass room, with my arms out and my feet spread...no not up against the wall **...while they felt me up. Checked _everywhere_, even my hair and between my toes. Wish I could have passed gas for them...in their little glass room with everyone in the terminal watching. Then off to the very last table...yes thinking Arlo here...where they grilled me about my trip and emptied my wallet and examined every folded up piece of paper there. 

Wanted to know if I ever get stung...

Even Burlington


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

There sensors might react to sugar, this is a part where they make explosives from.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

When ever I take honey in my checked bag they put one of those notes saying they have been here. I probably should start counting the bottles to see if they take any


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: TSA and Honey*



Michael Palmer said:


> Wanted to know if I ever get stung...
> Even Burlington


Why? Is there a law against that? Did you say, "No."?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

You don't fly much, eh Mark?

I said yes sir and yes ma'am, and have a nice day. I didn't want to miss my flight.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

Yer right. Flying makes me sick. Motion sickness. But I know what you mean. I usually treat anyone w/ the power to strip search me w/ respect and caution. lol


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: TSA and Honey*

The type of test Eastside is describing is a wipe test. They take a swab and wipe down the offending object. The swab picks up residue that may have traces of exposives. The swab is then analyzed in a some type of dectector. I have no idea what type of detector is used (gas chromatigraph, flame ionization, color chromatigraph, ect) and for obvious reasons they probably dont want you to know. From how quickly they get the results, I assume it is somewhat of a crude analysis that targets a few specific compounds (oxidizers come to mind). Anyway, the swab and analyzer could pick up anything (firearm shell casings, fertilzer, fireworks) that may have been stored near your carry on bag. They probably also set the machine sensitivity really low so that they get more positive results (false positives as somebody already mentioned in this thread). The test doesnt have to be accurate, it just gives the TSA more reason to screw around with you. I wouldnt be suprised if half of these machines that you see at the airport are really just a "black box" with a little red button that the TSA agent presses whenever he wants to. 

Bottom line is that there was probably nothing _in_ the honey that set the machine off. There may have been something on the outside of the bottle that tested positive for some reason, or more than likely, it simply was a false positive result. When they saw the "gel-like" material in the honey bottle, they probably just turned down the sensitivity of the machine just so they could investigate further.


----------

